# extreme pressure down there....



## leiapaulsen

Hey everyone. I'm 20 1/2 weeks prego and for some reason today i seem to be having a lot of pressure down there which is not usual, is that normal for this point in pregnancy? The best way I can explain it is it feels like the baby is sitting right on my cervix or pushing a foot thru it... :shrug:


----------



## MarinesWife

hmm I havent had any experience with that, but my doctor gave me a sheet of paper today with a list of things to be looking for for preterm labor and pressure down low was one of them, so I would definitely keep an eye on it! Have you had any contractions or tightening in your back or uterus? Or any increased vaginal discharge? These were the other things on the list. 
I hope your little bubs is just laying low or something and everything is fine!!! If you get too concerned I would definitely call your midwife or doctor! Better to be on the safe side! Good Luck!


----------



## Ew68j5

I'm not sure, I'm not far behind you but I haven't experienced that...yet! If you're worried call your midwife, I'm sure it'll be nothing to worry about, there's lots of growing and stretching going on.


----------



## leiapaulsen

MarinesWife said:


> hmm I havent had any experience with that, but my doctor gave me a sheet of paper today with a list of things to be looking for for preterm labor and pressure down low was one of them, so I would definitely keep an eye on it! Have you had any contractions or tightening in your back or uterus? Or any increased vaginal discharge? These were the other things on the list.
> I hope your little bubs is just laying low or something and everything is fine!!! If you get too concerned I would definitely call your midwife or doctor! Better to be on the safe side! Good Luck!

I have had some braxton hicks contractions, just 2-3 over the last 24hrs, and no back pain. Yes i've had an increase in discharge but I think I have a UTI don't know if that has anything to do with it. Its just a lot of pressure constant, but doesn't feel like a contraction. :hugs:


----------



## MarinesWife

the vaginal discharge the paper is talking about is amniotic fluid or if your water breaks, that kind of thing I think. Braxton Hicks are normal, especially that few, but if you have them more regularly and especially if they get 15 minutes apart get to a dr. I hope the pressure lightens for you!


----------



## TJSmama

Hello, Was just wondering what the outcome to the pressure was for you? I am 21 weeks tommorow and have had that pressure feeling down below for 2 days now! I have been checked by a mwife externally who has advised me to get measured for a maternity belt to try and relieve the pressure! I get a slight tingly sensation in my tail bone when I sit down, and a very heavy feeling down below when I stand! Its very un-nerving! My baby is currently breach so not sure if that adds to the pressure, and also suffering SPD, however the pain is definatey in my noonoo!! i am worried i must admit!!


----------



## Septie

I have been having some of that for the past couple of weeks (am now 23.5), plus some other symptoms (back pain etc)...Turns out LO is head down with his head in the cervix, hence the feeling of pressure/kicks in certain areas down below. Apparently normal, especially for a second pregnancy. But yeah, still worrisome to me. This pregnancy has so many more strange symptoms than my last one.


----------



## Rheaz

Hey ladies
I am not even 20w yet and have had this for nearly 2 weeks.
Its worse today and have good and bad days.
Saw OB and he did internals and said it all looked fine, but did not give me an explanation for this feeling.
:-(
It really worries me, especially the preterm labour thing as I know pressure is on the list.
I can't feel okay about it.
Really hope to find out if other people that had this found out it was normal and everything was okay.
xx


----------



## SisterRose

I had this exact thing happen in my pregnancy, it started at about 16 weeks and got worse as baby grew. I made a thread about it when I was in second tri, I'll see if I can find it. I basically felt like baby was going to "fall out" or try to escape. It was so uncomfortable and made me walk funny too :-s

At my 21 week scan she pointed out to me where baby was clearly sitting really low right on my bladder and around the cervix. It made me worry less but unfortunately she stayed there for a LONG time! and also stayed breech until 35 weeks so I got all the movement and kicks in my pelvis and bladder all the way through but managed to escape rib kicks altogether. :p
I also thought I had a UTI but was clear of that! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/311246-pressure-down-there.html

That was my thread.

I'd also advise you call your MW if you're concerned, she knows better than me and better to be checked and have piece of mind  

x


----------



## YoungMummi17

i some times get that pressured feeling when i bend down? i think its coz of my bellly getting in the way though.


----------



## leiapaulsen

sorry its taken me so long to reply, everything turned out to be fine! apparently my LO just likes to stay in my pelvis, because thats still where he is at to this day and he still puts a lot of pressure on me, but my DR assured me that this was normal, he did also recommend that I get a maternity support belt, says this will help to lift my uterus out of my pelvis and give me some relief. However, I tried one on and hated it. :dohh:
Oh well, the things we go through for our babies!! Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## SisterRose

Glad all was well. :D


----------



## GreatfulMummy

Pleased everything is ok :happydance: I sometomes get pressure down there too, and like a really heavy feeling. I have tried a maternity band, but it keeps rising up my back, and feels very uncomfortable !!! x :hugs::hugs:


----------

